# Rope Trick and Bag of Holding



## laiyna (Jul 15, 2002)

Did somebody ever take a close look at Rope Trick and a bag of Holding?

*In Rope Trick is stated:*
Creating an extradimensional space within or taking an extradimensional space into an existing extradimensional space is hazardous.

*And in a bag of Holding is stated:*
The bag of holding opens into a nondimensional space: Its inside is larger than its outside dimensions

Does this mean that a wizard with rope trick can never have a bag of holding or risk to be dropped in an other dimension?

Laiyna


----------



## LordAO (Jul 15, 2002)

I seriously doubt it. It's like saying that if the wizard goes to another plane the bag ruptures because he has entered an extradimensional space.


----------



## laiyna (Jul 15, 2002)

But if all stuff whats in the bag of holding is dropped into an other plane thats mybe just as worse... if not more....

Laiyna


----------



## LordAO (Jul 15, 2002)

Actually I take it back, bags of holding probably are bad to take into rope tricks, since the spell description specifically says it's dangerous. But bags of holding dont rupture if taken into other planes, the FAQ says so. I'd assume its the difference between "extradimensional space" and another plane. Now I'm curious about Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion too. Hmmm.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2002)

This here might help...



> *Portable Hole* _(from SRD)_
> 
> A portable hole is a circle of cloth spun from the webs of a phase spider interwoven with strands of ether and beams of starlight. When opened fully, a portable hole is 6 feet in diameter, but it can be folded up to be as small as a pocket handkerchief. When spread upon any surface, it causes an extradimensional space 10 feet deep to come into being. This hole can be picked up from inside or out by simply taking hold of the edges of the cloth and folding it up. Either way, the entrance disappears, but anything inside the hole remains.
> 
> The only air in the hole is that which enters when the hole is opened. It contains enough air to supply one Medium-size creature or two Small creatures for 10 minutes. The cloth does not accumulate weight even if its hole is filled (with gold, for example). Each portable hole opens on its own particular nondimensional space. If a bag of holding is placed within a portable hole, a rift to the Astral Plane is torn in that place. Both the bag and the cloth are sucked into the void and forever lost. If a portable hole is placed within a bag of holding, it opens a gate to the Astral Plane. The hole, the bag, and any creatures within a 10-foot radius are drawn there, the portable hole and bag of holding being destroyed in the process.




Should be a similar effect.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## kreynolds (Jul 15, 2002)

laiyna said:
			
		

> *Does this mean that a wizard with rope trick can never have a bag of holding or risk to be dropped in an other dimension? *




They can have them just fine. From the FAQ...



> Will extradimensional items rupture a bag of holding? The DUNGEON MASTER's Guide says that a bag of holding placed within a portable hole tears a rift to the Astral Plane. Bag and hole alike are then sucked into the void and forever lost. The DUNGEON MASTER's Guide also says that when a portable hole is placed within a bag of holding, it opens a gate to the Astral Plane. The hole, the bag, and any creatures within a 10-foot radius are drawn there, destroying the portable hole and bag of holding in the process. However, the description for Heward's handy haversack makes no mention of any rifts or gates. This implies that only the combination of a bag of holding and portable hole forms a rift or gate. Thus, a bag of holding could be placed inside another bag of holding with no
> unusual effects.
> 
> *It's a general rule that you can't mix items containing nondimensional or extradimensional spaces (things that are bigger inside than out) with each other or with portable holes. Such combinations tend to strain the fabric of the cosmos. Putting one bag of holding within another is just like putting the bag into a portable hole. Items that function like bags of holding, such as Heward's handy haversacks, cause the same mishaps when mishandled.
> ...




...also, click here for more information on this.


----------

